# anybody need a 149 or 1200?



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

I have two old International Harvester Cub Cadet garden tractors for sale. Cub Cadet 149 hydro: This mower is all origanal, it has the origanal engine, mower deck, transmission, 3PT hitch, etc. It has a hydrostatic transmission, hydraulic deck lift, and hydraulic 3PT hitch. It has a Kohler 14 HP single cylinder horizontal shaft engine. The bodywork is pretty good no major dents minor rust NOTE: this tractor does NOT run, every tire is flat and will not hold air, this tractor has been sitting outside for 15+ years, there is alot of rusty bolts, this mower hasnt ran in 15+ years, I do not know what condition the motor is in it could be a minor fix [carb cleaned, coil replaced, etc] or major fix [new piston, rod, crankshaft, etc] This would make a good project tractor. Cub Cadet 1200 Quiteline: this tractor is 80% origanal, it has the origanal 3 speed transmission and the origanal mower deck. The engine is NOT origanal, the motor in it as of now is a Kohler 12HP horizontal shaft. the origanal engine was replaced in the 80's. The body work is fair minor rust, but the left rear fender has been bent very badly. NOTE: this tractor does NOT run, every tire is flat and they dont hold air, I dont know what condition the engine is in, it could be fixable or it could be trash i just dont know. This tractor has been siting outside for 15+ years. This tractor hasnt ran in over 15 years. Both tractors are priced at $100 each they come as is. For more info you can send me a PM if you are interested in either tractor you can send me a PM for my phone number and location. I will post some pics of Cubs in my next post


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Heres the pics. Pic 1. Cub 149 Pic 2. Cub 1200


----------



## ppassino (Jun 8, 2011)

Possibly interested.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Sorry these tractors have been sold


----------

